# Stokkebye Balkan Supreme



## Damicom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok guys this is my first tobacco review so... hope it goes well!

First Impression: I got about 3 ounces of this leaf and opened up the bag to get a pleasant scent. It smelled pretty toasty and was at a perfect smoking moisture level right out of the baggy(Bulk).

Next I loaded my pipe up with it and lit up, it passed my two match test which is using one match to char the bac' and a second kept it lit all throughout the bowl(whoa getting ahead of myself). 

Most importantly lets get to the taste, what I got was rivets of creamy white smoke that reminds me of chocolate. Thats not to say it tasted like chocolate just it was sooo full and delightful. The creamy taste dominates the first half of the bowl with a hint of toasted flavor poking its head upeep:. The second half of the bowl the creaminess subsides a bit and you get the taste of rich latakia and a more pronounced toasty flavor. Nicotine is just enough to know its there but not enough to do anything other then that.

Overall its not heavy on the latakia but is heavy on yummy flavor. It has a very consistant flavor that doesn't halt at any time but slowly fades away as you are left with a nice grey/white ash. It is very cheap at 24.95 a pound and you can't go wrong at that price.

Please let me know how I did and give me a heads up on other Balkans I should try. I'm looking foward to trying Penzance, Bill Bailey's Balkan and Artisan's blend next. eace:


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Great job on the review. I ordered a 4oz bag of this last December and it fell a bit short. So I jared it up and let it age the past 11 months.Tried it again a few weeks back, and man has it improved. So much so I ordered another pound last week. I've been smoking it regularly ever since. A truly great Balkan. I highly recomend this one. Let it age and you won't be sorry.


----------



## Damicom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have to order some more and let it age. Lol if I like it un-aged boy will it be great aged.


----------

